# Sheng Shou SS 4x4 V4



## NSKuber (Aug 4, 2012)

This has been on 51morefun for few days but still no thread on speedsolving. http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=127&products_id=147 Does anybody have any more information about it? Going to order it in a week.


----------



## mtravilla (Aug 4, 2012)

That just came under the radar. Good find! I had no idea made modifications to their v3 4x4.


----------



## drewsopchak (Aug 4, 2012)

Oh Joy! I ordered a v3 today!


----------



## robosariobo777 (Aug 4, 2012)

What exactly does the V4 do differently than the V3.. I just got my V3 a few weeks ago.. Only complaint is the middle layer turning? Is that improved here?

And is it really only costing $6.99?


----------



## mdolszak (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow, I wonder if it will be like a Florian and/or Konsta modded V3.


----------



## emolover (Aug 4, 2012)

I can't wait to order it tomorrow!


----------



## tx789 (Aug 4, 2012)

On 51morefun it says 

This one is the newest and best version of Shengshou 4x4. 

There are 7 modifications from V3. The center piece is almost same as the V2's. So,pls dont take it as V2. smiley


----------



## Hunter (Aug 4, 2012)

This will be interesting as a need a new 4x4.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 4, 2012)

To those who order.. please show us innards next to a v3 if you have them?


----------



## applemobile (Aug 4, 2012)

My v3 popped last week and I still can't find all the parts, I finally went to order a new one an came across this last night. Ordered mine yesterday!


----------



## applemobile (Aug 4, 2012)

Just looked at my order, turns out I ordered 2 by mistake :lol:


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 4, 2012)

At least you will have parts


----------



## CubeorCubes (Aug 4, 2012)

I just talked to Champion ( owner of 51morefun),he said that the center pieces are almost like the V2 and its not new, it has been out for a few months now, its just the latest version. Will post more once I get more info.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 4, 2012)

Months?

Then why are stores not selling this but are selling the v3 as newest?:confused:


----------



## applemobile (Aug 4, 2012)

Because they probably have a warehouse full of V3's


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 4, 2012)

True, yeah.. 

I would maybe have bought the v4 though, don't have the v3 that long yet after all.

Ah well.. it works


----------



## Ollie (Aug 4, 2012)

$6.99?

Is there something I'm missing? That seems dirt cheap.


----------



## NSKuber (Aug 4, 2012)

SS V3 is also about 7$.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 4, 2012)

IF it were out.. I would say it would be more widely known... out that long and no-one on this forum or elsewhere on the net knowing?

Sure this isn't a home-made adapted other Shengshou model 4x4?


Stacking that v4 lower than the v3 in price seems weird to me.


----------



## Ollie (Aug 4, 2012)

I'm considering buying some cheap 3x3x3s in bulk for a 10+ multi BLD attempt in my first competition, and I've been ripped off by (unfortunately) websites based in China a couple of times before. Is this site trustworthy?


----------



## applemobile (Aug 4, 2012)

I have done several orders with them and they are very good. Certainly are trustworthy.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 4, 2012)

Ollie said:


> I'm considering buying some cheap 3x3x3s in bulk for a 10+ multi BLD attempt in my first competition, and I've been ripped off by (unfortunately) websites based in China a couple of times before. Is this site trustworthy?



Yes it is, I ordered a new 2x2 and 4x4 - 8x8 and the shipping from China to UK only took a few days.


----------



## MisterChris (Aug 4, 2012)

Any picturs of the mechanism?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 4, 2012)

Warning from Crazybadcuber http://www.facebook.com/CrazyBadCuber/posts/391588807561176
Of course he is entitled to his opinion, just like others are to theirs.

More pictures of the cube and innards, here: http://51morefun.com/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=127&products_id=147

Just scroll down.


----------



## Mollerz (Aug 4, 2012)

applemobile said:


> Just looked at my order, turns out I ordered 2 by mistake :lol:



I'll be happy to take one off of your hands if they are a different cube!


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 4, 2012)

Now what IS the actual difference between the pieces?


----------



## Endgame (Aug 4, 2012)

> Now what IS the actual difference between the pieces?



"This one is the newest and best performance version of Shengshou 4x4.

Actually,Shengshou 4x4 has been released four versions. the v4 has been out for several months, but the factory has not named it publicly. so most of us still take it as v3. We have confirmed it with the manufactuer(the boss of Shengshou) that the current version should be v4. So now we renamed it v4. 

There are 7 modifications from V3. The center piece is almost same as the V2's. So,pls dont take it as V2. smiley"


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 4, 2012)

Now.. WHAT is the difference between the v3 and v4 so we can determine whether we have the v3 or really v4?

Man I find that a most irritating way of doing things, throws everything version wise up in the air.


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 4, 2012)

To differentiate the v4 from v3 is pretty easy, just check the center pieces, whether that little nub exists or not


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 4, 2012)

I thought it had to be there on the v3?

So NOT having it means I have a v4?


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 4, 2012)

Sorry if i'm not being clear enough, having it means you have the v3, while not having that nubs means it's a v4, so I guess what you are saying is right


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 4, 2012)

I was already confused that something might be wrong, considering I had ordered the v3, and it didn't have that pin.

Now I have a picture of my 4x4 hihi v4 then!


----------



## Endgame (Aug 4, 2012)

Here are some photos of the V3. If the pieces differ and you've bought a _'V3'_ in 2012 which has different internal pieces, you actually have a V4. Pay attention to the center pieces.

http://i.imgur.com/m7NJZ.jpg
http://i.imgur.com/dHxuI.jpg


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 4, 2012)

Definitely a v4 in my picture then. Cool!


----------



## mati1242 (Aug 4, 2012)

The V3 is actually V4 but only difference is center pieces which doesn't have those little anchors in v4.


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 4, 2012)

Yep. Have pieces = v3, have not pieces = v4.


----------



## Endgame (Aug 4, 2012)

mati1242 said:


> The V3 is actually V4 but only difference is center pieces which doesn't have those little anchors in v4.



it was already pointed out there is more to it.


----------



## ben1996123 (Aug 4, 2012)

Looks like I have a v3 then.



Spoiler


----------



## mati1242 (Aug 4, 2012)

But - does even do something to the cube ?
Less lock up's ? I don't know but I may try changing center pieces from my SS v1 to my SSv3 and see how it will be performs.


----------



## mdolszak (Aug 4, 2012)

So this means that the people who have bought modded "V3s" from thecubicle have probably actually received modded V4s.


----------



## gokkar (Aug 4, 2012)

I am really curious to know how the V4 handles lockups. Even after modding the crap out of my V3, it's still not entirely satisfactory. Maybe I've just been spoiled by my ZhanChi...


----------



## yoinneroid (Aug 4, 2012)

Actually i tried switching center pieces between v3 and v1 and it reduces a little bumpiness, i don't check anything else though

Also, having that nub means it definitely is a v3, however not having them could lead to the confusion between v1, v2 or v4


----------



## Endgame (Aug 4, 2012)

mati1242 said:


> But - does even do something to the cube ?
> Less lock up's ? I don't know but I may try changing center pieces from my SS v1 to my SSv3 and see how it will be performs.



why that


----------



## PandaCuber (Aug 4, 2012)

Wow thats cheap!


----------



## robosariobo777 (Aug 4, 2012)

So does this version fix the turning of the middle layers?


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 4, 2012)

I never had a problem with it, so maybe yeah.


----------



## googlebleh (Aug 4, 2012)

lol how did we not notice this before? all those people who modded their SS4's must have taken them apart and examined the center pieces


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Aug 4, 2012)

Cool. I guess that explains this then, I've probably got the V4 (not certain though). Still locks, but I hadn't tensioned it yet. Taken it apart to mod but not had the time yet. I'd be interested to know the exact differences between V3 and V4.


----------



## champion (Aug 5, 2012)




----------



## Kattenvriendin (Aug 5, 2012)

Well I have taken mine apart and saw the centerpiece. It confused me that it didn't have that nub, but yeah.. I am not going to make a hubbub over a nub that isn't there.


----------



## Joe96 (Aug 6, 2012)

Cube Depot also has ss v4s. I ordered one thinking it was a v3.


----------



## Joseph Wong (Dec 15, 2012)

*Is the shengshou 4x4 meant to be clicky?*

Hi I just bought my new shengshou 4x4 and 5x5 but the 4x4 seems to be very very noisy, whereas the 5x5 is ok. Is the 4x4 meant to be noisy?


----------



## Kyooberist (Dec 15, 2012)

Is it sort of a high pitch "hhhghggghhh" sound? Mine is like that.


----------



## MarcelP (Dec 15, 2012)

Yes, my 4 X 4 is also louder than my 5 X 5.


----------



## benskoning (Dec 15, 2012)

They are out of the box. But after mods and lube they are smooth.


----------



## canadiancuber (Dec 15, 2012)

*Shengshou 4x4 v4*

I got my shengshou 4x4 in the mail yesterday, and its great and all but when im trying to fingertrick r and l moves (the inner layers) it locks up. Whats the problem and how do i fix it?


----------



## AndersB (Dec 15, 2012)

canadiancuber said:


> I got my shengshou 4x4 in the mail yesterday, and its great and all but when im trying to fingertrick r and l moves (the inner layers) it locks up. Whats the problem and how do i fix it?



Konsta mod


----------



## Hermanio (Dec 15, 2012)

The difference between the V3 and V4 are those little knobs in the center pieces, right? So, if I cut those off do I get a V4-like cube or what?


----------



## canadiancuber (Dec 17, 2012)

ok i did the konsta mod and now the inner layers are sexy. but the outer layers are really fast. how do i make it like.. um good


----------



## LarryLunchmeat (Dec 17, 2012)

I got my SS V4 a few months ago and found it virtually identical to my SS V3. Great cube and everything but no different IMO.
I'm quite sure that the those little knobs on the center pieces aren't the cause of the SS4's terrible lockup problem.


----------



## Joseph Wong (Dec 18, 2012)

When I turn the inner layers slowly they sound very springy.


----------



## sneaklyfox (Dec 18, 2012)

Joseph Wong said:


> When I turn the inner layers slowly they sound very springy.



Lube the core?


----------



## PeelingStickers (Dec 18, 2012)

I just lubed mine...never again will I disassemble this thing.....


----------



## aznanimedude (Dec 18, 2012)

i thought that on the 5x5 more so than the 4x4 lol xD


----------



## canadiancuber (Dec 19, 2012)

canadiancuber said:


> I got my shengshou 4x4 in the mail yesterday, and its great and all but when im trying to fingertrick r and l moves (the inner layers) it locks up. Whats the problem and how do i fix it?



bumpp


----------



## aznanimedude (Dec 19, 2012)

internals rubbing against each other, konsta mod it


----------



## Kattenvriendin (Dec 19, 2012)

It's not hard to reassemble those two. I made a tutorial on the 5x5 on youtube and I believe there is an easy one out there for the 4x4 as well. 

Lubing all the way including the core helps SO tremendously much on the speed and feel.


----------



## PeelingStickers (Dec 29, 2012)

I find the 5x5 easy to re/disassemble, no awkward small internal pieces so the whole thing stays together much easier when putting it together and once you've done two layers of it you know you're home safe.

The blasted 4x4 though, if you lose just two of those tiny pieces it can take me half an hour to put it back together xD

I once reassembled it but I screwed the wrong centre on the special edge of the core...took me four hours to put back together and I had a cold xD


----------



## Isaac Paurus (Dec 29, 2012)

So which one would you guys recommend that i get? The v3 or the v4?


----------

